# OT: the WNBA



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Does anybody watch it? When it started, I was all excited. Remember those "We Got Next" commercials? I was thrilled that there would be basketball to watch in the offseason. But after a season and a half or so, I lost interest and haven't watched a game since. Couldn't tell you who won last year. Detroit maybe? Laimbeer coaches them, right?

Anyway, does anybody here care about the WNBA? And what do you like about it, who do you root for, are you excited about the upcoming season? Should I be watching?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

How's all the cookin' and cleanin' gonna' get done if this chicks are out TRYING to play ball? Honestly, I am a hoop junkie. I actually have worked a couple WNBA games (Seattle Finals) and honestly it is really bad! Horrible!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

The W what?


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't watch or care for it. The league could fall through and I wouldn't give a second thought about it. Just kind of boring to me I suppose...


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

When Portland had the Fire, I followed pretty loosely. I'd check out the standings if I happened to glance over them in the paper, and I think I'd watch or listen to a game here and there.

Once the Fire left, I completely lost interest. Not so much because it's woman's basketball, but just because there's no team I have any bit of an interest in.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm surprised the league fell off the map a few years ago. I'm no different--I lost interest after the first 2-3 seasons, especially after the first season. I don't know why, because in theory it should be fun. Like everyone else, I don't understand why women over 6-2 can't produce leapers who can dunk. Maybe college teams should scout women's high jump and pole vaulters.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

Usually about the time they'r into playoffs,I'm starved enough for BB that I'll watch anything. Usually pick up a few of the Storms games. Might have to watch the Sparks just to see Rudys sis play and they did draft Candace Parker #1. Hopefully shes ( sis) telling him how great is to play and live in the States and.... Oh wait,she lives and plays in LA. Oh well it was a thought anyway. :whistling: :biggrin:

Looks like it runs in the family,though he would have slammed the reverse dunk.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs-fTFrTsz0

And Lisa Leslie can Dunk!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acL5v12lVho&NR=1


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

1. Phoenix won the WNBA Championship last year, joining Sacramento as a city where the women did what the men could not.

2. I've heard this same discussion for 11 years, each year predicting the league will fall because "I" (some male) is not interested.

3. I watch it.

4. I admit I follow less since Portland lost the Fire; having a rooting interest adds to the fun and right now I really have individual players but no team I follow. 

5. If you live close enough to see a game, seats are cheap, crowd is cool, players are fan friendly. And a chance to see players like Parker, Wiggins, Taurasi should not be missed.

6. I hate to say it but LA is going to be really good this year. Last year Lisa Leslie was on maternity leave (something that the NBA never had to worry about) but now she's back AND they got Candace Parker. I'm having trouble thinking of an NBA team with that kind of tandem.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

crandc said:


> 6. I hate to say it but LA is going to be really good this year. Last year Lisa Leslie was on maternity leave (something that the NBA never had to worry about) but now she's back AND they got Candace Parker. I'm having trouble thinking of an NBA team with that kind of tandem.


I don't exactly know why I know this, but probably because I check out the Seattle Times sometimes.
But Seattle's team has five or so Hall of Famers on their team. Sue Bird, Swin Cash, Sheryl Swoopes, Lauren Jackson and Yolanda Griffith.

That's about the extent of my WNBA knowledge. But they should give LA a run for their money.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> I don't exactly know why I know this, but probably because I check out the Seattle Times sometimes.
> But Seattle's team has five or so Hall of Famers on their team. Sue Bird, Swin Cash, Sheryl Swoopes, Lauren Jackson and Yolanda Griffith.
> 
> That's about the extent of my WNBA knowledge. But they should give LA a run for their money.


Yes, they should, but Swoopes and Griffith are at the tail end of their careers. Still a good team. I would not count out Phoenix, they still, as UConn coach Auriemma used to say "have Diana, you don't".

My philosophy carries over into the WNBA, I root for whoever is playing LA.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This isn't even REAL basketball! If my shooting guard can be coming off a screen shooting J's one day and on her back shooting out babies the next, I don't wanna' have anything to do with it!!! Plus my Oregon 6A state champion Grant Generals could probably beat one of these so called professional teams! NEXT TOPIC!


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This isn't even REAL basketball! If my shooting guard can be coming off a screen shooting J's one day and on her back shooting out babies the next, I don't wanna' have anything to do with it!!! Plus my Oregon 6A state champion Grant Generals could probably beat one of these so called professional teams! NEXT TOPIC!


I have to admit, even if I don't care about the topic or subject, if I've seen that you have left a post on it, I'll check it just to see what you said lol


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Lisa Leslie is not a shooting guard. She's a center. She is not "yours". 

I mean, if you want to be insulting to women, can't you at least get some facts straight? Or doesn't it matter, as long as you can say stupid things?


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

For years, some have said that WNBA teams couldn't beat a high school team, at least the championship ones. I think the WNBA teams would win, but why not prove it. Why not lay those statements to rest by playing such games. With advance marketing, the TV ratings would be high.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

candace parker should play with the boys. she's that good.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

crandc said:


> Lisa Leslie is not a shooting guard. She's a center. She is not "yours".
> 
> I mean, if you want to be insulting to women, can't you at least get some facts straight? Or doesn't it matter, as long as you can say stupid things?


I don't think he specifically meant Lisa Leslie, I just think he meant WNBA players as a whole.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Wasn't there a woman who was drafted by the NBA once? Years ago? Anyone?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

ZackAddy said:


> Wasn't there a woman who was drafted by the NBA once? Years ago? Anyone?


Ann Myers, per wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ann_Meyers



> In 1980, Ann made NBA history when she signed a $50,000 no-cut contract with NBA's Indiana Pacers. She participated in three-day tryouts for the team, the first by any woman for the NBA, but eventually was not chosen for the final squad.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

I went to two Fire games while they existed and each time was bored to tears. The execution on the court was mind-numbingly bad. I swear there were more turnovers than made baskets.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

RipCity9 said:


> I went to two Fire games while they existed and each time was bored to tears. The execution on the court was mind-numbingly bad. I swear there were more turnovers than made baskets.



I've seen NBA games like that.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

crandc said:


> I've seen NBA games like that.


I was waiting for you to chime in. You can talk women's rights an all that on other threads, but you need to stop before you lose all the credibility you seem to have on here. It is BAD basketball! That's it. BAD basketball! Just like none of us on here watch the NBDL! Both leagues = BAD BASKETBALL! You can say, "But they are amazing athletes and are very smart"....BLAH BLAH BLAH. So are lacrosse players, but they still can't play hoops! It's a neat thing for certain people to watch in the summer, but please do not start trying to say,. "I've seen NBA games like that." Shoot....................Torrean Green would average 80 points a game in that league. Hell, I'd average 20!

And if it makes you feel better, I'm voting for Hillary!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I personally find the WNBA very boring. However, there is clearly a market for the teams.

How do I say this without being offensive . . . there is actually a large population of "L" fans who attend the games and love them. I assume that there aren't too many of those fans (with one exception) who populate this board. Those fans can relate to the players more than I can (white male). So, as long as the bills are getting paid, let the WNBA rock. They have their fan base, it's just not me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hector said:


> For years, some have said that WNBA teams couldn't beat a high school team, at least the championship ones. I think the WNBA teams would win, but why not prove it. Why not lay those statements to rest by playing such games. With advance marketing, the TV ratings would be high.


Because if the women's team did play against Oak Hill Academy or Westchester (in LA) and lost, it would be all she wrote for this league.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

I heard KP talking about this earlier on the Game... 

Rudy's sister pays for the sparks.


----------



## taterz (Sep 14, 2007)

Anytime you can lose your star player (or any player) to maternity leave then its not a real pro sport. The funniest thing about the WNBA was when it became beacon for lesbians, anyone remember the gay rallys when same sex couples (mostly women) flocked to the games to show thier support and show off their gayness? Any interest I had in the sport died there, sports are for fun and not suppose to be political/social statements.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

taterz said:


> Anytime you can lose your star player (or any player) to maternity leave then its not a real pro sport. The funniest thing about the WNBA was when it became beacon for lesbians, anyone remember the gay rallys when same sex couples (mostly women) flocked to the games to show thier support and show off their gayness? Any interest I had in the sport died there, sports are for fun and not suppose to be political/social statements.


So, should every female athlete get sterilized? What about women in other professions? Who the hell are you to decide?

There were no "gay rallies" at WNBA games. Lesbians go to women's sporting events. To show "their" support for women's athletics. 

No political/social statements? Come on! What sports are you going to? Military fly-overs, Christian nights at basketball/baseball games, hetero only marriage proposals? The WNBA did not invent that stuff!

What really bugs the hell out of these boys is thinking that women are not only better athletes than they are (go one on one with Candace Parker if you doubt me), it's that women don't ask their sacred permission to play sports and have babies or whatever else they want. Damn, what is this world coming to?

Think I'm full of it? Name 10 activities you are not interested in. Should be easy. How much time do you spend saying they are worthless? Probably just ignore them, right? If you don't ski, do you get your boxers in a bunch about skiing? If you don't like movies, do you rant about how actors are not real performers? But just mention WNBA (or women's sports) and a whole pile of insecure boys have to start grabbing their bruised crotches, er, egos, and say they suck! They suck! They get pregnant! They are women! They suck!

So fine, shut up, go away, and let the rest of us enjoy women's sports.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> I personally find the WNBA very boring. However, there is clearly a market for the teams.
> 
> ...
> 
> So, as long as the bills are getting paid, let the WNBA rock. They have their fan base, it's just not me.


I don't understand how any reasonable non-fan of the WNBA can disagree with this.

Personally? I find it unwatchable. But I think the same thing about golf and NASCAR and American Idol. Somehow, though, those things are kinda popular and while I'm not above ripping on any and all of those things, I don't begrudge their very existence.

Ed O.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

wait a minute.. so you're saying that wnba are for gays and lesbians and nba is only for straight people?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

As much as I dislike women's basketball, there are several sport that I actually prefer to watch women play (no mud wrestling jokes please). 

First is volleyball. The women athletes in volleyball can really hit these days, but the speed is just enough slower than the men's game that you get some really good rallies. The men's game is pretty much just serve bump, set, spike, point over. Women's NCAAs are fun to watch.

Second is tennis. Women's tennis has really advanced. I enjoy watching them every bit as much as the men.

Third is track. The top women are very fast and competitive.


I just don't see the same thing in basketball.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I don't understand how any reasonable non-fan of the WNBA can disagree with this.
> 
> Personally? I find it unwatchable. But I think the same thing about golf and NASCAR and American Idol. Somehow, though, those things are kinda popular and while I'm not above ripping on any and all of those things, I don't begrudge their very existence.
> 
> Ed O.


Welcome back, your words have been missed. I hope to see you peppering our threads and beefing up the discussion. 

Last you were here, I was Nate McVillain, and before that Thylo. Now, I am GOD.


----------



## taterz (Sep 14, 2007)

crandc said:


> So, should every female athlete get sterilized? What about women in other professions? Who the hell are you to decide?
> 
> There were no "gay rallies" at WNBA games. Lesbians go to women's sporting events. To show "their" support for women's athletics.
> 
> ...


Lol, somehow I knew my post would get your goat. Seriously though how excited would you be about the Blazers if Brandon Roy missed next years playoffs because he was pregnant? Sports are not other professions, men are better than woman at most of them and men are more exciting to watch than women. The only profession I will pay to see a woman particiapte in is is one that involves a pole. Women are still free to participate in whatever they want to though. This is about the WNBA or even sports in general, dont turn it into a he-man woman hater thread. 

The gay portion was a little off topic, Im not a **** phobe. More of a LOL of how the WNBA was hyjacked a few years back, and it was an issue that turned a lot of people off the WNBA. No one wants to bring their kid to see a bunch of bull ****s making out. Not really the same as a military fly over, and I dont remember the last christian night at the Rose Garden....... 

If someone asks me my opinion I will not shut up about it, Im just as entitled to mine as you are to yours. But if women want to play it and people want to watch it they can all have a good time without me.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Ed O said:


> I don't understand how any reasonable non-fan of the WNBA can disagree with this.
> 
> Personally? I find it unwatchable. But I think the same thing about golf and NASCAR and American Idol. Somehow, though, those things are kinda popular and while I'm not above ripping on any and all of those things, I don't begrudge their very existence.
> 
> Ed O.


What "market" are you referring to? The lack of ratings would seem to indicate that very little of a market exists for the WNBA. The reason it's still around is because it's financed by the NBA which apparently feels it's the "PC" thing to do.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I sometimes wonder if I go a little over board with some of my comments and then I relax when I read posts like the one above. As long as people post stuff like that, I should be safe! I'd did like the "pole" comment though!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

TLo said:


> What "market" are you referring to? The lack of ratings would seem to indicate that very little of a market exists for the WNBA. The reason it's still around is because it's financed by the NBA which apparently feels it's the "PC" thing to do.


See, the WNBA is a PC thing!!!!! MAC would never support such trash!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't understand why people that don't care for the WNBA are attacking it.

If you don't like it, don't watch. So what if others enjoy it?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> I don't understand why people that don't care for the WNBA are attacking it.
> 
> If you don't like it, don't watch. So what if others enjoy it?


I believe the poster who started this thread asked if we watch it. People are just giving their opinion on the league.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

TLo said:


> What "market" are you referring to? The lack of ratings would seem to indicate that very little of a market exists for the WNBA. The reason it's still around is because it's financed by the NBA which apparently feels it's the "PC" thing to do.


Intentions or motivations aren't really relevant to me. Whether the NBA is running the WNBA to make money or to make crandc, personally, a little happier... I don't care. The fact is that the league is around. I also know that people in my office and around the city talk about the Storm... not as much as the Sonics, but more than, say, the minor league hockey team. In my experience, there is a market.

Of course, I live about 4 blocks away from the Key and I couldn't imagine going to a Storm game unless (a) it was with a girl, and (b) the girl was worth it. 

Ed O.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I believe the poster who started this thread asked if we watch it. People are just giving their opinion on the league.


Well you can give an opinion with out attacking things.

It's easy enough to say, "I don't like the WNBA because I think the basketball isn't very good," instead of "Man the WNBA SUCKS! It's total GARBAGE! A High school team could beat the best team in the WNBA!!!"

I don't care for Tom Petty, but I don't tell people that he's terrible. I don't say "I have no idea how ANYONE can listen to Tom Petty and enjoy him!! He's awful!!!" Instead I'll say "I don't care for him, because to me all his songs sound the same."

To each their own.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah I don't personally care for the WNBA as I think it's unimpressive to view, women have plenty of sports they are great at, Soccer, Tennis, Golf, Gymnastics, Dancing, Pool, Swimming, Skiing, Triathlons.... Basketball is a sport that the male body is just built for in my opinion. Women have other avenues that I'd be more inclined to view.

If other people want to watch the WNBA then I'm all for the league existing and being the best league it can be. I want to see all people of both sexes be more active and partake in sports so in that sense I support the female players and any viewers it brings to play womens basketball.

I guess the only thing I have against the WNBA is when ESPN puts it on air when the arena is virtually empty and there are other sporting events that would be more entertaining. Seems like some of those airings are a result of the NBA flexing its politically correct muscle and I'd just rather see the league succeed naturally on its own.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Nightfly said:


> I don't understand why people that don't care for the WNBA are attacking it.
> 
> If you don't like it, don't watch. So what if others enjoy it?


I agree. The bashing is sort of unwarranted. I don't watch the WNBA, but someone must be if it's still around.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

I like the WNBA though I admit I don't watch it much. Maybe it's because I like to watch women moving. It's refreshing to see women trying very hard, not just giggling their way through. I wish there were dunking, but I still like it. If some lesbians come out of the closet, it doesn't bother me. They may not execute to NBA standards, but they execute better than any high school boys team, and would beat all, like the one that had LeBron James. It's not true that if they lost such a game, the league would end. I wish they would play such exhibition games, just as the 1950s NBA played against all comers such as the Globetrotters, military teams, and religious group teams. In fact when I watch 50s NBA tapes I think of the WNBA, both in playing style and financial wherewithal.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i think the nba champs should play the wnba champs.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

I've randomly seen a couple minutes of games here and there over the years just out of curiosity.

This afternoon I've been watching Candace Parker and the Sparks and just WOW! She's like the WNBA version of LeBron out there, looks like she'll have a triple double before they even get to the 4th quarter. Rebounds, runs the fastbreak like a PG, hitting teammates with nice dishes, and hitting shots all the way out past the 3pt line.

I might actually watch some more WNBA games this year.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

taterz said:


> Lol, somehow I knew my post would get your goat. Seriously though* how excited would you be about the Blazers if Brandon Roy missed next years playoffs because he was pregnant? *Sports are not other professions, men are better than woman at most of them and men are more exciting to watch than women. The only profession I will pay to see a woman particiapte in is is one that involves a pole. Women are still free to participate in whatever they want to though. This is about the WNBA or even sports in general, dont turn it into a he-man woman hater thread.
> 
> The gay portion was a little off topic, *Im not a **** phobe.* More of a LOL of how the WNBA was hyjacked a few years back, and it was an issue that turned a lot of people off the WNBA. *No one wants to bring their kid to see a bunch of bull ****s making out.* Not really the same as a military fly over, and I dont remember the last christian night at the Rose Garden.......
> 
> If someone asks me my opinion I will not shut up about it, Im just as entitled to mine as you are to yours. But if women want to play it and people want to watch it they can all have a good time without me.


On the first bolded part: If anything, a Brandon Roy pregnancy would make me more interested in watching the Trail Blazers. I can't see what maternity leave has to do with anything... pretend it is an elective knee surgery... pretend it is John Kruk having a nut removed... it just has nothing to do with whether or not the league/game is good. 

On the second bolded part: Yes you are.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Jayps15 said:


> I've randomly seen a couple minutes of games here and there over the years just out of curiosity.
> 
> This afternoon I've been watching Candace Parker and the Sparks and just WOW! She's like the WNBA version of LeBron out there, looks like she'll have a triple double before they even get to the 4th quarter. Rebounds, runs the fastbreak like a PG, hitting teammates with nice dishes, and hitting shots all the way out past the 3pt line.
> 
> I might actually watch some more WNBA games this year.


If the WNBA was smart, they'd make Parker the face of the league right now. That girl can play, has like 30 and 10 today, people recognize her from college, she's a fresh face and I don't think she's that bad looking for a hoops player.
She also plays in a big market for LA. Could be good for the league.

Also amusing that people are starting to nickname Parker, CP3..


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Seriously, Parker is gonna be the GOAT of that league in no time. 34pts, 12rebs, 8asts in her first professional game against one of the best teams in the league.

:jawdrop:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

not to be an ***, but was it even on? I searched for sports today and found nhl and baseball...the marketing really needs to step up on the wnba, they're new commercials are lame.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I watched the game, but with the NBA playoffs going on, this is like watching D-III ball in the regular season. If that.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> not to be an ***, but was it even on? I searched for sports today and found nhl and baseball...the marketing really needs to step up on the wnba, they're new commercials are lame.


It was on ABC.


----------

